# Have some time extra time? Join my friend Andy Biggs for a free webinar on B&W processing in Lightroom on Monday



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2020)

> *From Andy:*
> Looking for something productive to do this week? If you are unable to get to work or if you are looking to improve your black and white wildlife post-processing skills in Adobe Lightroom, come spend 90 minutes with me as I go through my own workflow, using Lightroom as the tool. This is not intended to teach you Lightroom, rather it is intended to show you how I use Lightroom for my own photographs and how to streamline the processing of images.
> 
> Do you ever go back and move a slider and everything falls apart and has to be re-done?
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Danglin52 (Mar 20, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Thanks for posting, good opportunity to have some fun and get your mind off world events. I saw a similar post yesterday with a wildlife presentation but when I went back to register it was too late / already over. Is there any chance that presentation is recorded and available to view? It also keeps my mind off waiting for the R5 announcement!

David


----------



## cayenne (Mar 23, 2020)

Dang...says webinar is already at capacity.....
;(


----------

